# 96 Sentra GXE Starting problem



## guitartec (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi,
I have a 96 Sentra GXE 4 door, auto, with 225,000 miles. It has multiple issues that mostly all happened within the last 3 weeks. I need this car working because I do 100 miles per day, so any help is MUCH appreciated. I normally do all work myself, but before I jump in here, I'd like to talk to anyone that knows these issues better than me.

For about a year, it has had a slight intermittent issue where you'd turn the key to start it, and nothing would happen except dash lights. A few tries yielded a normal start and off I went. 

Last week, I gave the car to my mechanic to fix the newly whining a/c compressor (or steering pump?) and newly whistling wheel bearing before I drove the car off for vacation. Naturally, the car was not fixed at all upon its return (so my vacation was quite noisy and sort of "ify"). When he returned the car, the starting issue was MUCH worse, with the car NOT starting more than starting, but eventually it started every time. 

Then, after vaca, all hell broke loose on my way to work and the car died WHILE driving (something new). I had it towed back home and I have not driven it since.

Yesterday, it started for 30 seconds and then died. Luckily I got to read two new error codes; P1320 (ignition signal) and surprisingly P0130 (front o2 sensor).

Anyone have any solid ideas what to check? Could the same thing that's affecting the starting be the same thing that's killing the engine?

I have tried to find out if there's a safety lockout switch which makes the car only start in Park, but I can't find it in my book or on Rock Auto. Could it be the ignition switch, and if so, can I install a momentary bypass switch for starting and an on-off switch for the ignition? (pretty looking or stock is not necessary on this old car- I just need this baby to work)

Please let me know as soon as you can. It's Monday and I have the day off to fix it.

Thanks in advance,
Dean


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Clean the battery terminals.
Try starting it in neutral instead of park. Should eliminate the safety switch or confirm it, as a cause.
Get a Haynes or Chilton's manual or something similar and get rid of that "mechanic".
P1320 ignition signal - Primary code to be worried about here. The P0130 is likely a secondary code which could easily be caused by something else. Don't worry about it for now.
Check all the wiring on the coil, distributor, etc. Could be a bad coil, pickup, bad crank sensor, bad distributor overall, etc.etc.etc.
When was the last time you gave the thing a complete tune up? Plugs, wires, cap, rotor, filters, etc.? Not just a half-baked tune up...
100 different things could cause this stuff. You gotta get in there and see what's what.


----------



## guitartec (Feb 19, 2008)

AAA just came to haul it to the dealer. Now I have to pay big!

But before they showed up to haul it away, I cleaned the batt terminals and it seems to have fixed the intermittent starter issue, but the car still won't start (at all- not even a fart). I have the Haynes manual (which totally sucks, I might add), and I cleared the 1320 code with my reader. Still no start. 

The distributor is about 2 years old. I put a cheap cap and rotor on it about 500 miles ago. All seems fine there. 

I also called my mechanic who's about 75 miles away from me and he said my timing belt may have skipped a tooth. Does that sound plausible?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

guitartec said:


> and I cleared the 1320 code with my reader. Still no start.


Clearing codes never fixed a problem...like wishing it away...



> The distributor is about 2 years old. I put a cheap cap and rotor on it about 500 miles ago. All seems fine there.


Seems to be fine and is fine...two different things. And they don't cost much to swap out.



> I also called my mechanic who's about 75 miles away from me and he said my timing belt may have skipped a tooth. Does that sound plausible?


Possible? Plausible? No... Mainly because you have timing CHAINS! Get a new mechanic.


----------



## guitartec (Feb 19, 2008)

jdg said:


> Clearing codes never fixed a problem...like wishing it away... Yeah, I know how it works. Thanks.
> 
> Seems to be fine and is fine...two different things. And they don't cost much to swap out. I just have trouble believing this problem could be my newer distributor. It's still brand new in my mind. Please bare with me. I'll get over it.
> 
> ...


 This is the first time I've ever used a mechanic. I normally always fix my own cars, but due to the fact that I have no time and this mechanic owes me because I fixed his guitars, and plus he's fixed my coworkers cars, I thought I'd give him a try. When he said my timing chain skipped a tooth, my BS meter went haywire, that's why I posted for verification... I never heard of or seen that. Thanks for verifying it.


----------

